
Southwest to buy 100s more of 737 Max planes - donbox
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/southwest-airlines-just-made-a-truly-stunning-announcement-about-boeing-737-max-will-american-united-airlines-follow-their-lead.html
======
nutcracker46
Alright, Southwesties, have fun with those Maxes. It is not surprising that
the company has gone all-in on the 737 Max, as it went all-in on the 737 from
the start. It is the primary reason Boeing continued the type versus creating
a replacement based on 787 technology.

Why should Boeing innovate when it has customers who will buy its legacy
equipment with a kludge of addons?

